# South African Expats Needed!



## mmannak (Jan 14, 2008)

Good day to you all,

Apart from being an expat myself (Dutchie living in Cape Town), I am a foreign correspondent working for a major European financial newspaper. Just a few minutes ago, I was assigned a story about South Africans living abroad.

I was hoping that some South Africans amongst you would be willing to talk to me about your reasons to move abroad, how long you have been living in the country you are residing currently, whether you are planning to return to South Africa one day, whether or not your decision to move abroad has met your expectations, and what your feelings are towards your home country.

If you would like to cooperate - which I sincerely hope - please send me an email (contact @ miriammannak . com ), and I will provide you a couple of questions for you to answer.

Thanks a lot!

Miriam Mannak


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mmannak (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you!!!  Being an expat myself (apart from being a journalist), I have already enjoyed many conversations I read.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I've got to tell you that my experience of South Africans that I came across in real life and on forums is that they were awfully glad to get out of SA with their lives. They complain about having to live in guarded enclosures, and worry about the risk every day of being raped, mugged or car jacked.

I suspect most SA ex pats you speak to will give you similar reasons for their move, which I guess might not be what your editor wants to see in a story


----------



## mmannak (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi there, Thanks for your reply. Yes, I am aware of the fact that many South Africans are negative about their country (crime, etc). And that is fine with me (and my editor), as crime has been pointed out as one of the reasons why many SA's are living abroad. But thanks for your input!


----------



## mand1 (Jan 16, 2008)

would be interested to read your article when its finished. Thinking of moving to SA from Dubai but many SA expats here are extremly -ve can it really be that bad!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mand1 said:


> would be interested to read your article when its finished. Thinking of moving to SA from Dubai but many SA expats here are extremly -ve can it really be that bad!


Google crime in South Africa

South Africa's rising wave of crime | csmonitor.com


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi M Mannack, kindly give us some links to stories you have written where your name appears on the byline.


----------



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

mmannak said:


> Good day to you all,
> 
> Apart from being an expat myself (Dutchie living in Cape Town), I am a foreign correspondent working for a major European financial newspaper. Just a few minutes ago, I was assigned a story about South Africans living abroad.
> 
> ...


Hello Miriam, I am currently conducting a survey covering most of the questions you mention above. As soon as I have some info, I will gladly pass it on to you.

I too would be keen to see your completed article by the way.


----------

